# Erste Hilffe



## dersandmann (12. Januar 2008)

Hi hap zwar hir im Forum gesucht aber nix gefunden wo bekomme ich das Buch her für erste hilffe und wie heißt das ?? Bitte um antwort !!


----------



## xFraqx (12. Januar 2008)

dersandmann schrieb:


> Hi hap zwar hir im Forum gesucht aber nix gefunden wo bekomme ich das Buch her für erste hilffe und wie heißt das ?? Bitte um antwort !!



Für die Allianz in der Burg Stormgarde.


----------



## Raron@nathrezim (12. Januar 2008)

Hättest vll mal in der Blasc-Datenbank suchen sollen. Erste Hilfe
Buch bis 225:
Allianz: Burg Stromgarde
Horde: Düstermarschen, in dem Hordenlager (Name fällt mir grad net ein sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Die Bücher für Erste Hilfe über 300 gibts auf der Höllenfeuerhalbinsel:
Allianz: TEmpel von Telhamat
Horde: Falkenwacht


----------



## -SaVer- (13. Januar 2008)

Weiss jemand wo ich von 225 auf 300 weiter lernen kann ?

Mfg SaVer

EDIT : Hat sich erledigt weiss es jetzt..


----------



## Logeras (13. Januar 2008)

dersandmann schrieb:


> Hi hap zwar hir im Forum gesucht aber nix gefunden wo bekomme ich das Buch her für erste hilffe und wie heißt das ?? Bitte um antwort !!




Suchen ist nicht deine Stärke oder? Paar Threads unter dir gibs ne Skillguide und dort steht alles http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=13911 und wenn du weiter suchst wirste noch mehr Threads finden die das gleiche Thema haben.


----------



## dersandmann (15. Januar 2008)

Doch eigentlich schon nur hap auf beiden seiten das problem gehapt danke an euch allen


----------

